# Jimmy Wang Yu to receive Lifetime Achievement Award / Flying Guillotine GIFs



## Stickgrappler (Nov 11, 2014)

Jimmy Wang Yu to receive Lifetime Achievement Award today!


Congratulations to Wang Yu!


Jimmy Wang Yu to receive Lifetime Achievement Award! ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps


Made my first animated GIF set from Master of the Flying Guillotine in honor of Jimmy Wang Yu receiving the Award later today. Count em  10 GIFs!  More GIF Sets to come.

















Enjoy 7 more GIFs here:


Master of the Flying Guillotine GIF Set 1 ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps


----------



## Stickgrappler (Nov 12, 2014)

2nd set of GIFs I made


















Enjoy 3 more GIFs' here:






2nd GIF Set - Master of the Flying Guillotine ~ Stickgrappler's Sojourn of Septillion Steps


----------

